
OTCA metapixel (2010) - jasoncrawford
http://www.conwaylife.com/wiki/OTCA_metapixel
======
ingenter
A video depicting a glider moving in metapixels.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xP5-iIeKXE8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xP5-iIeKXE8)

See also, Gemini, self-replicating ship going the path of universal
constructor:
[http://www.conwaylife.com/wiki/Gemini](http://www.conwaylife.com/wiki/Gemini)

------
tyho
I remember getting really meta with this. I think golly came with a script
that took a pattern as an input and outputed the pattern encoded as
metapixels. I of course fed it the definition of the metapixel. The result is
a metapixel implemented in metapixels. This is surprisingly fast to simulate
because of the Hash Life algorithm which optimises that sort of thing
incredibly well.

